# Heat Supply for a sand bath?



## gcdrummer02 (Aug 14, 2017)

Quick question (s are never quick).

What do you guys like to use to supply heat to your sand baths? I had used an electric stove before (i was renting, i have since learned). 

I have about 2 dozen motherboards, and 30 some 28k modem boards. As well as the other associated boards and ram sticks that come from 2 dozen computers. 

I have stripped a few in the past with a heat gun, but I have a lot to process now.


----------



## butcher (Aug 14, 2017)

I like a propane stove burner, or just a small coal fire pit on the ground (in winter) too much fire danger in summer, I live in the woods.
Electric stove can work but it does not seem to put out the heat that a fire can.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 14, 2017)

Propane camping stove and deep sided cooking pan seems to work well for me.


----------



## gcdrummer02 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank You


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 15, 2017)

I use an electric skillet sort of like this one. I got it for free from CraigsList because one of the handles was broken.


Dave


----------



## bigpagoda (Aug 15, 2017)

I tried an electric skillet like that that went to 420 degrees with about 3/4 inch of sand and let it sit for eight hours but it never got hot enough.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 15, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I use an electric skillet sort of like this one. I got it for free from CraigsList because one of the handles was broken.
> 
> Dave


Those pancakes look delicious
...that griddle, did NOT make those!
The heating element always seems to make a line through the middle of the pancake thats dark/burnt, while the outsides barely get done!
...well, my old one did anyways, so I retired it to lab duty. :twisted:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 15, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Those pancakes look delicious
> ...that griddle, did NOT make those!


I highly doubt they are actually pancakes or eggs.  Real foods don't hold up well under the bright lights. Most pictures you see of "ice cream" are really mashed potatoes because they stand up well in the studio as lighting and angles are all tweaked for the final shot.

I only use a thin layer of sand - maybe an eighth to a quarter inch. I don't know what temperature mine reaches as it's only graduated in Low, Medium, and High.

Dave


----------



## bigpagoda (Aug 18, 2017)

Do you know which is better fine or coarse grit sand? 
I would really like to try it again. I was also thinking of trying to use a propane burner in a metal box but can't find a good design. I made eyeglasses when I was younger and we used a box of heated glass beads to fit the plastic frames. It was about two inches deep but took a week to heat up so we always left it on and I have no idea what kind of heating element it had.


----------

